# Art Work from WoBS



## crow81 (Feb 19, 2007)

Guys 

I have really enjoyed prepping the first adventure. I was wondering if you could post the art work for the NPC as seperate jpg files like you did with Torrent and Rantle. I like to give my players pictures of the NPCs as handouts. 

It would be great to include the with the subscription package going forward like you did with the stat blocks.

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2007)

I just took it from the PDF - use the snapshot button in Acrobat Reader, paste into MS Paint, drag a box round the bit you want, copy, paste into new document, erase sourrounding bits of text, etc.  Presto!


----------



## crow81 (Feb 19, 2007)

That will work thanks 

Rich


----------

